
The Polls Are All Wrong. A Startup Called Civis Is Our Best Hope to Fix Them - RockyMcNuts
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/civis-election-polling-clinton-sanders-trump/
======
foldr
No-one really benefits from accurate polls except (possibly) politicians. This
is a non-problem. It's also probably insoluble. If you ask 10,000 people now
how they're going to vote, that won't always be a reliable guide to how 40
million people are going to vote in 3 months' time. There's just no fix for
that. People change their minds, and samples will not always be
representative.

